
Boogie: An Intermediate Verification Language - livingparadox
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/research/project/boogie-an-intermediate-verification-language/?from=http%3A%2F%2Fresearch.microsoft.com%2Fen-us%2Fprojects%2Fboogie%2F
======
hdhzy
Ha, Spec#... Good old times... It has interesting static design by contract
constructs as well as tracking resource ownership (via [Claims] attribute) 13
years before Rust! [0] Yeah, I know it's mostly apples to oranges but with
Bartok [1] the CIL was compiled ahead of time to native code.

[0]:
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spec_Sharp](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spec_Sharp)

[1]:
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bartok_(compiler)](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bartok_\(compiler\))

